# Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps



## Marcus_BW (24. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe im Vorfeld schon sehr viel hier im Forum gelesen und
mich nun heute angemeldet. Warum heute erst, weil ich am
Freitag die Prüfung abgelegt habe und bestanden habe. Man
muss sich also quasi belohnen können 

Als Newbie der noch kein Equipment hat, habe ich am
Wochenende viel gelesen und Kataloge gewälzt.
Ich möchte mir zu Beginn am liebsten 3 Ruten zulegen.
Eine stabile für Karpfen oder evtl. Fischen an der Ostsee.
Eine leichte Spinn-Combo für Forelle, Zander aber auch
Ansitzangeln. Und last but not least interessiere ich mich
für eine Baitcaster. Dazu benötige ich natürlich das ganze
Newbie-Sortiment, Hacken, Wirbel, Köder, Schlagholz, Kescher,...

Mein Startkapital liegt bei 500 Euro, +/- 50€
Das man dafür nicht das Beste vom besten bekommt, leuchtet
mir ein.

Nachdem ich mich umgeschaut habe, würde ich gerne ein
paar Meinungen zu meinen "Favouriten" hören, nach 12h
lesen im Internet und im Forum, weiss man gar nicht mehr
was man kaufen soll. Klar hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und
daher gibts immer Pro und Contra, aber die würde ich ja gerne wissen.

Für Karpfen und Grund:
Daiwa Black Widow mit Rolle Daiwa Regal BRi 3500AB.
Eine Shimano Baitrunner Aero 6000 ist mir leider zu teuer..
Schnur würde ich gerne eine 40er drauf machen, damit ich
die Rute evtl. auch mal auf dem Boot zum schleppen nehmen
kann - ist das totaler Schwachsinn, oder mit Kompromissen
möglich?

Zum leichten Spinnen, aber auch ansitzen auf Forelle, Barsch, Zander:
SPRO Premium Spin 25 und als Rolle eine SPRO Serum 510,
als Schnur dachte ich an eine 0,2-0,25? Wichtig ist mir hier
das ich leichte und kleine Köder spinnen kann, aber auch mal
gemütlich am Forellenteich, auf Pose, ansitzen kann.
Taugt die Combo dazu?

Und nun zum Streitthema  - Baitcaster:
Hier kann man ja so einiges falsch machen.. und mein 
Schädel brummt von den ganzen Infos. Für eine Dixie oder 
eine Abu Rolle, wird mein Budget nicht reichen.
Daher habe ich nach einer Combo gesucht und bin auf die
Daiwa Megaforce gestossen. Diese gibts als 40-80g oder
aber auch als 10-25g Version. Zielfische kann ich noch keine
nennen, da noch keine Erfahrung. Für Hecht ist sicher die
schwerere Ausführung gut und für Zander und Barsch die
leichtere - oder täusch ich mich da? Dropshot sollte damit
auch möglich sein.. ich tendiere zu der leichteren Version
will aber kein Fehler machen. Ich weiss das die Combo
wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, aber zum reinschnuppern
ins baitcasten? Bei der Schnur hab ich hier auch wenig
Ahnung und hoffe auf Infos. Eine Multi wär wohl die richtige
Wahl, und als Vorfach? Carbon?


Für das schnelle Fischen nach Feierabend hatte ich mir
noch eine Teleskop Variante angeschaut, die Cormoran
Profiline Tele 170, dazu eine Rolle von Cormoran, die
Sportline XT 1S 4000 - kann vielleicht jemand was zu dieser
Combo sagen. Rute und Rolle kosten zusammen nur 35,80€.
Und wenn ihr euch tatsächlich den ganzen Text 
durchgelesen habt und hier angekommen seit, dann erstmal 
ein herzliches Dankeschön - bin über jeden Tip dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## vermesser (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Moin und zunächst mal willkommen in der großen Gemeinschaft des Anglerboards...

Das Gerät im einzelnen kenn ich nicht, aber ich würde generell sagen, daß die Karpfencombo gut ist...35er Schnur reicht aber locker...selbst damit kannst Du problemlos an der Ostsee angeln, falls Du in die Brandung willst, machste eben ne Schlagschnur vor...als Hechtrute für Köfi passt das auch.

Zu der leichten Spinncombo...klingt gut, aber als Ansitzgerät mit Pose ist die Rute ziemlich kurz...da würde ich minimum 3m nehmen...ansonsten passt das...

Ne kurze Spinnrute in der Klasse extra kostet nicht die Welt und ne leichte Posenrute auch nicht. Also die Rolle ist ok, ich würde aber zwei Ruten nehmen. Und auf die Rolle einmal 20er fürn Forellenteich, einmal 25er zum Spinnen.

Zu den Baitcastern muss sich jemand äußern, der mit sowas angelt...da habe ich keine Ahnung von und ich weiß auch nicht, ob das anfängertauglich ist.


----------



## chubby01 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

also da du erst die prüfung abgelegt hast, würd ich die sache erstmal ruhig angehen. wenn ich richtig verstanden hab suchst du insgesamt 2spinruten. da würd ich mir aber erstmal nur ne einfache leichte, wie die erstgenannte mit stationärrolle nehmen. multi kannste dir später immer noch zulegen wenn du erfahrung hast. allgemein sind 3 ruten finde ich für den anfang ein bisschen zu viel. 2 reichen da. dann zur "nachmittagskombo": also 35euro, würd ich nich machen. einfach weil ich auch ma sowas in der preisklasse gekauft hab, und die rolle hat beim ersten karpfen versagt. allein die rolle sollte schon 30 euro wert sein. außerdem willst du doch die spincombo     dafür  nehmen oder? zur karpfenrute kann ich dir nich so viel sagen, außer dass sie sehr robust sein sollte.

gruß und petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Nimm dir einen erfahrenen und vertrauenswürdigen Angler und geh mit dem in den Laden (altenativ zusammen online bestellen).

Aber lass dich nicht vom Verkäufer beraten!!! 
Erstens haben die selten Ahnung und zweitens wollen die ihre Ladenhüter auch gern mal an den Mann bringen. Da kommt ein Anfänger gerade recht. . . :m#h


----------



## Angler-Flo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hey Marcus, 

erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Board. 

Mit der Daiwa Karpfenrute, kannst Du meiner Meinung nach für den Anfang nichts falsch machen. Wie vermesser allerdings schon sagte, langt eine 0,35er Schnur total aus. Ich persönlich fische sogar nur eine 0,30er auf Karpfen und habe absolut garkeine Probleme damit. 
ABer das ist eine Sache, die Du im laufe der Zeit für dich finden musst ... anfangen würde ich mit einer 0,35 ... ist bei wenig Erfahrung besser und sicherer für den Drill 

Was das Thema Spinnrute angeht, würde ich auch 2 getrennte Ruten nehmen. An sich ist die Combo völlig in Ordnung. Stimme hier allerdings auch vermesser zu. 

Zum Thema Baitcaster an sich kann ich auch nicht groß etwas sagen. 

Was die Nachmittagsrute angeht, stimme ich auch Chubby01 zu. Lass die Finger von Billigangeboten. Klar mag es sein, das sie nicht schlecht sind. Leider gibt es nur immer die Fälle dass Einsteiger sehr günstige Sachen kaufen, die Qualitativ nicht sehr hochwertig sind. Wenn diese Artikel, dann nciht das gewünscht leisten - wo dann aber auch 30 Euro sehr viel ist, wenn es danach Schrott ist - verlieren viele die Lust am Hobby und geben wieder auf ... 
Das sollte nicht der Fall sein. 
Dann gib lieber den ein oder anderen Euro mehr aus, dass du auch wirklich freude daran hast. 

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen. 
Sollten noch fragen, sein kannst Du dich gerne auch per PN melden. 

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Erfolg und Petri Heil beim neuen Hobby


----------



## Dart (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Als Neueinsteiger mit etlichen Fragen, zu den unterschiedlichsten Tackle-Kombinationen, stellt sich mir unwillkürlich eine Frage.....Was soll das? Erlerne doch das Fischen erstmal mit einer Methode, und geh dann deinen Weg weiter.
Bei der Fülle an Fragen, müßte man hier 2-3 Bücher schreiben, um nur ansatzweise der Fragestellung gerecht zu werden.|kopfkrat
Angeln ist nicht Tacklekauf, sondern das Lernen über die Welt unter Wasser.


----------



## Marcus_BW (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hi,

bin ja überwältigt in so kurzer Zeit soviele qualifizierte
Antworten erhalten zu haben - tolles Board!!

Warum ich soviel unterschiedliches haben will, dass ich
auf alles vorbereitet bin. Nein ernsthaft, ich habe hier den
Bodensee vor der Tür, da geht vom Ufer nicht viel, daher
die Karpfenrute / Grund. Und da meine Schwester an der
Ostsee wohnt, sollte sie auch hier was können.

Für die Vereinsgewässer und fürs Gastangeln möchte ich
was gemütliches zum Ansitzen oder eben leichtes Spinnen.
Und für die Bäche und Flüsse, die es hier reichlich hat, wollte
ich zum Raubfischangeln die Baitcaster.


@Prof,
Ich habe 2 Kollegen mit denen ich angeln gehen kann, aber
bei denen kostet eine Rute mit Rolle ja schon 1000Euro, daher
sind das keine guten Ratgeber für mich  Zudem haben die
beiden wenig Ahnung von Stationärrollen..

Also streiche ich die 35 Euro Combo, die Baitcaster hat zur
Not noch Zeit, macht auch Sinn für mich. Mich würde aber
ineterssieren ob jemand mit der Megaforce Combo fischt,
ob die in der Zukunft für mich interessant sein könnte oder
ob die Müll ist?

@vermesser, chubby und flo, vielen Dank das Ihr auf alle Combos eingegangen seit. Das ich die Karpfenrute universell 
einsetzen kann ist super und war mir echt wichtig. 
Beim Thema Schnur bin ich noch total grün hinter den Ohren,
da werde ich mich mal einlesen und rantasten.
Und das man beim ansitzen auf die Länge achten sollte habe
ich jetzt auch gelernt.

Vielen Dank!! und Petri Heil!
Marcus


----------



## chubby01 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

so, zur multi soll jetz auch ma was gesagt werden!
Wenn du noch keine erfahrungen beim spinfischen gemacht hast, lass die finger davon!!! Multis haben viele vorteile, doch auch ein paar nachteile, die gerade anfängern wenig freude bereiten. wie z.B das du oft perrücken hast, was bei einer stationärrolle weniger der fall ist.
Außerdem wird man sich beim angeln mit multi auf dauer spezialisieren, denn eine multi braucht bestimmte ködergewichte, so kannst du nen 3g wobbler nur noch schwer werfen.

also bleib bei dem was ich dir schon vorhin gesagt hab!


----------



## Marcus_BW (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hi Chubby,

ja vielen Dank du hast recht. Ich werde die Baitcaster
Idee erstmal in den Hintergrund rücken. Wenn du schon
von Perrücken sprichst, ist es dann für einen Anfänger
wie mich auch besser eine Mono auf die Stationärrolle
zu packen?

Hat mir noch jemand einen Tip für eine gute Ansitz-Combo?
Meine geplante Rute ist ja zum ansitzen zu kurz. Dann wird
damit eben gespinnt 



Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Marcus_BW (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Was haltet ihr von der Cormoran Carb-o-Star XT, 3,9m
10-35g zum Ansitzen?
Rolle wieder die SPRO Serum 510 dran und dann wie
vermesser sagte unterschiedliche Schnur drauf?

Danke
Marcus


----------



## Angler-Flo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Ich persönlich denke, am Anfang ist eine Mono für Dich besser. Eine Mono hat etwas Dehnung (bis zu 10%) ... eine geflochtene hat max. 1% Dehnung. Wenn Du da mal zu hastich wirfst und noch nicht so viel erfahrung hast, also mal zu spät los lässt, kannst Du Dir echt böse in den Finger schneiden. Oder im Drill kannst du mit einer geflochtenen leichter einen Fisch ausschlitzen wenn Du keine Erfahrung hast. 

Wenn Du dann später mal mehr Erfahrung hast, kannst Du immernoch auf eine geflochtene nutzen. Für den Anfang würde ich Mono nehmen.

Zu der von Dir oben genannten Rute kann ich leider garkeine Aussage machen, da ich sie nicht kenne.


----------



## chubby01 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Also Marcus_BW ich würde dir eine monofilschnur empfehlen, denn die ist wesentlich leichter zu handhaben. so 0.22mm durchmesser müssten gut sein.
zur länge der rute: mit 2.50m liegst du meiner meinung nach im richtigem bereich. auch zum posenfischen nicht verkehrt, wenn du nich so weit rauß willst.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

um ma auf die black widdow zu kommen. fische sie auch und für das geld bin ich mit ihr zufrieden, hat ohne knacken sogar 160g geworfen und das nicht zimperlich. habe die 2,75lbs variante und nem 94cm mamorkarpfen hielt sie auch schon stand. hat halt eher eine spitzenaktion und keine englische aktion wie die meisten karpfenruten


----------



## Marcus_BW (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Moin,

und danke für die Ratschläge!

Dr.Kalamaris, hast du die 2 oder 3-teilige?
Und weclhe Rolle hast du drauf?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Gibts die in 3 teilig? Hab ne 2 teilige. Gute frage, muesst ich schauen wegen der rolle, war aber nix grossartig teures.


----------



## Angler-Flo (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Marcus, 
dreiteilige Ruten sind zwar schöner vom Transport. 
Ich habe auch 2-teilige Karpfenrute, mit einer Transportlänge von 2 Meter ... ist manchmal nervig. 
Aber ich würde trotzdem immer 2-teilige Ruten bevorzugen.


----------



## Marcus_BW (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hi Flo,

genau das ist der Grund, die Transportlänge..
2m Stöcke mitzuführen, wenn man evtl. noch 
bisschen durch die Pampa oder das Gestrüpp
muss, stell ich mir stressig vor 

@Dr. jo gibts auch 3 teilig, aber Standard ist wohl
die 2 teilige. Hast du damit schonmal auf was anderes
als Karpfen gefischt?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Angler-Flo (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Marcus, 

so schlimm ist das garnicht ... hab es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. 
Denke mal so, wenn Du dann an einem etwas zugewachsenem Platz bist und musst die Rute mit drei Teilen aufbauen. ... ok, Du hast zwar weniger gefuchtel mit der länge, dafür evlt. mehr Schnursalat wo du herstellen kannst an Ästen etc. ... Und wenn du ne schöne Rutentasche hast, kriegst du die auch ohne Probleme rein. 
Also ist halb so wild. 
Das größte Problem ist halt der Transport an sich mit dem Auto oder so. Aber das geht auch. 

Sonst sehe ich es so: 
3 Teile sind 2 Verbindungen, sind 2 mögliche Schwachstellen an der Rute. Sind 2 Stellen an der die Rute nicht astrein zusammen ist, oder verdreht sein könnte ... 
muss man alles etwas bedenken. 
Aber Du wirst Dich schon für das richtige entscheiden, ich möchte Dir da auch gar nichts reinreden ...


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

ne bisher nur auf kapfen


----------



## Stoney0066 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Du willst mit ner 25er Spinnen? Mono oder Geflecht?
Als Geflecht wäre das allerdings etwas arg übertrieben. 
Ich würde dir fürs Spinnen grundsätzlich Geflochtene empfehlen! Schon allein des Köderkontakts und der Bisserkennung wegen.
Und kauf nach kg, nicht nach Durchmesser. Für Barsch und ko reichen 5 kg locker, auch wenn dir mal was größeres drauf geht, für hecht und dicke zander solltens dann schon ein paar mehr sein. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## zxmonaco (26. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Willkommen an Board und Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
ich würde dir erstmal empfehlen, zu schauen was du für ein Typ von Angler du bist, eher Spinnfischer und es langweilt dich anzusitzen, wie ich, oder du willst einfach abschalten und nicht den ganzen Tag die Spinnrute in der Handhalten werfen einholen faullenzen Jiggen. 

Wenn du jetzt dich in die Karpfen Szene einklinkst, bemerkst aber nach einem Monat, das es nicht dein Ding ist, hast du das Geld zu Fenster herausgeworfen. 

zum baitcasten, macht echt Spaß, aber wenn du eine Kombo unter 200 holst wirst du kaum spaß damit haben.


----------



## Marcus_BW (29. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Moin,

Stoney warum ist ne 25er zu übertrieben?
Geflecht oder nicht, das ist die Frage 

@zxmonaco, ich denke nicht das ich ein ansitz-Fischer werde,
ausser mal mit Freunden und zuviel Bier. In der Regel kann ich mich
nicht mehrere Stunden an der selben Stelle aufhalten.
Was hast du denn für eine Baitcaster-Combo?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## antonio (29. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Du willst mit ner 25er Spinnen? Mono oder Geflecht?
> Als Geflecht wäre das allerdings etwas arg übertrieben.
> Ich würde dir fürs Spinnen grundsätzlich Geflochtene empfehlen! Schon allein des Köderkontakts und der Bisserkennung wegen.
> Und kauf nach kg, nicht nach Durchmesser. Für Barsch und ko reichen 5 kg locker, auch wenn dir mal was größeres drauf geht, für hecht und dicke zander solltens dann schon ein paar mehr sein.
> ...



die tragkraftangaben stimmen genauso wenig wie die durchmesserangaben.
hier muß er nach den realen werten schauen(walkos schnurtabelle etc.)

antonio


----------



## zxmonaco (29. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

also mehr wie 12er höchstens 14er als geflecht Power pro oder cystal von Spiderwire ist abzuraten.

ich fische 8 geflecht und fange damit auch fange ü70 zetis kein Problem.
  bin eher der Stationärrollen Typ. Höchstens zum vertikal oder zum Twitchen gibt es ne abu revo und ne urban spirit


----------



## chubby01 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hmmm....
also ich hab auf meiner spinn ne 0.08mm fireline drauf, also multi.
aber auch ne ersatzspule mit 0.22mm fluorocarbon.
musst sehen was besser für dich ist, aber für den anfang ist die mono ratsam.
bei der fluorocarbon ist die dehnung nich so stark vorhanden.

petrii!!


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Also als Anfängern zum Spinnangeln würde ich für den Anfang immer Mono nehmen...allein schon weil Perücken eher lösbar sind, ein Austausch der kompletten Rollenfüllung nicht die Welt kostet und weil Mono mehr Fehler im Drill verzeiht...

Für Barsch halt 20er-25er, für Hecht 25er- 35er, je nach Gewässer und was für Hechte zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Angler-Flo (29. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also als Anfängern zum Spinnangeln würde ich für den Anfang immer Mono nehmen...allein schon weil Perücken eher lösbar sind, ein Austausch der kompletten Rollenfüllung nicht die Welt kostet und weil Mono mehr Fehler im Drill verzeiht...
> 
> Für Barsch halt 20er-25er, für Hecht 25er- 35er, je nach Gewässer und was für Hechte zu erwarten sind.



Dem gibt es nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Bei Flourcarbon ist die Dehnung wohl weniger, dafür ist die Schnur an sich auch härter, ich mag es persönlich nicht damit zu fischen. 

Sonst empfehle ich Dir als Neueinsteiger mit einer Mono zu fischen. 
Ich angel jetzt seit 7 Jahren, und fische auch erst seit Juni mit einem Geflecht auf meiner Spinnrute (Stationärrolle - Cormoran Corcast SuperSpin) vorher habe ich auch mit Mono gesponnen  mit einer 0,28er Mono. Jetzt seit Juni habe ich eine 0,15er Fireline drauf. 
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Konnte dieses Jahr, seit ich geflecht fische, so viele Hechte in einem Jahr fangen wie nie zuvor


----------



## Marcus_BW (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Moin,

vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tips und Ratschläge,
ich werde sie beherzigen und war am Wochenende
im Angelshop um die Ecke. Aber wie mir schon gesagt
wurde, will man dort auch zuerst die Ladenhüter
loswerden, daher weiche ich nun doch auf den Onlineshop
aus und werde mir wohl die Karpfen und die Spinnrute aus
meinem ersten Beitrag kaufen. Baitcasting schaue ich mir 
im Sommer dann erstmal bei einem Vereinsgewässer an,
wobei das schon sehr interessant aussieht.. aber man
muss ja nicht zu Beginn übertreiben.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg bei Deinen ersten Versuchen. Ich würde es in Deiner Stelle zuerst mit einfachen Grund- und Posenmontagen und mit bewährten Kunstködern wie Effzetts und Mepps versuchen. Die Erfolge damit kommen schneller als mit jedem Spezialkram. Dafür hast Du immernoch Zeit, wenn Du etwas Erfahrung hast.

@Angler Flo: Worauf führst Du das zurück? Auf die Nutzung von geflochtener? Und wenn ja, WARUM? 


Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Konnte dieses Jahr, seit ich geflecht fische, so viele Hechte in einem Jahr fangen wie nie zuvor


----------



## Angler-Flo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*



vermesser schrieb:


> @Angler Flo: Worauf führst Du das zurück? Auf die Nutzung von geflochtener? Und wenn ja, WARUM?



Darauf, dass ich erst dieses Jahr auf Geflecht umgestiegen bin,was die Spinnfischerei angeht, obwohl ich schon seit 7 Jahren angel.

Und dass ich eben auch mit Mono angefangen habe.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Vielleicht habe ich mich blöde ausgedrückt, deshalb nochmal ordentlich formuliert: 

Warum denkst Du, daß Du mehr fängst? Wegen der Schnur? Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, daß das der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## micha84 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

hey


also ich habe nur ersten post durchgelesen was der herr marcus bw so vor hat und seine zusammenstellung angesehen..... ich rate dir um gotteswillen kauf dir keine daiwa rolle!!!! ich habe eine gekauft und die war totaler schrott zum glück war noch garantie drauf und händler hat die zurück genommen.
auch habe ich eine daiwa rute die ist okay aber in der preisklasse gibt es um länge bessere, ich habe mich voll und ganz auf shimano verschossen die bieten für guten preis hohe qualität egal ob es um rollen,ruten oder bekleidung geht. ausserdem kannst du ja von monat zu monat immer bessere ausrüstung zusammen kaufen musst nicht alles aufeinmal kaufen, lass dir hier zeit. am wichtigsten finde ich rolle,schnur und rute hier darf man nicht sparen den wen der fisch bei ersten zucken weg ist ärgert man sich nur noch über billigen schrott. 
an deiner stelle würde ich auch noch an einer 1,80 oder 2,10 rute nachdenken, wen du am fluss oder bach angeln wilslt sind die 3m ruten viel zu lang kanns dan nicht richtig aushollen und und und...


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Wat? Daiwa Rollen sind Schrott?? Hmm, ich hab einige preiswerte (um die 30 Euro) von denen im Einsatz zum Spinnfischen...und die laufen, laufen und laufen...


----------



## Damyl (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*



micha84 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> also ich habe nur ersten post durchgelesen was der herr marcus bw so vor hat und seine zusammenstellung angesehen..... ich rate dir um gotteswillen kauf dir keine daiwa rolle!!!! ich habe eine gekauft und die war totaler schrott zum glück war noch garantie drauf und händler hat die zurück genommen.
> auch habe ich eine daiwa rute die ist okay aber in der preisklasse gibt es um länge bessere, ich habe mich voll und ganz auf shimano verschossen die bieten für guten preis hohe qualität egal ob es um rollen,ruten oder bekleidung geht.



Schreib doch sowas net 
Alles von einer Firma in den Himmel zu loben zeugt nicht grad von Erfahrung..........


----------



## Angler-Flo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*



vermesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich blöde ausgedrückt, deshalb nochmal ordentlich formuliert:
> 
> Warum denkst Du, daß Du mehr fängst? Wegen der Schnur? Kann mir schlecht vorstellen, daß das der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren...



Natürlich denke ich nicht, dass ich von der Sache her deswegen mehr Fische fange oder mehr Bisse bekomme. Im Gegenteil, wenn Du einige Beiträge von mir liest bin ich jemand der immer wieder sagt, dass es dem Fisch eigentlich völlig egal ist was da hängt, ihm muss nur das Schmecken und zusagen was in ins Maul bekommt  ... 

Ich denke daher nicht, dass ich "mehr" Fische an sich hatte, was ich aber hatte ist ein größerer Fangerfolg. Durch die starke Dehnung einer Mono merkt man offt kurze Rucker nicht so gut, oder man bringt den Anhieb nicht so sauber durch wie mit einem gelfecht, die wesentlich weniger Dehnung hat. 

Die Bissauswertung stieg bei mir mit der Geflochtenen enorm. Wie gesagt ich meine nicht die Gesamtzahl, da es dem Fisch ja egal ist welche Schnur da hängt ...  

Hoffe Du kannst es so vertreten und verstehst was ich meine


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

@ Angler Flo: Jupp, danke...so macht es Sinn.

Na mal gucken, ich taste und teste mich grad an Geflecht ran...aber so richtig Freunde sind wir noch nicht...


----------



## Angler-Flo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Ich war auch lange skeptisch ob geflecht das richtige ist ... Deswegen habe ich auch so lange mit Mono gesponnen  . 

Als ich mich dann zu einer entschlossen habe, war natürlcih die Frage ... WELCHE???? Gibts ja kaum Angebot  

Erst hatte ich überlegt die SpiderWire Ultracast oder die Wiblesh Crystel von Berkley. 

Über die Wiblesh haben alle geschimpft ... mein Kumpel hat sie auf der Feeder und ist Top zu frieden ... irgendwie naja keine Ahnung ... war ich skeptisch. 
Von der SpiderWire haben mir eh alle abgeraten.

So wurde es doch die Standardgeflochtene FireLine als 0,15er ... 

Habe sie als 0,15er genommen, weil ich mir dachte, die verzeiht vllt. den ein oder anderen Fehler, den die 0,12er dann nicht verzeiht, aufgrund von mangelnder Erfahrung mit geflecht. 

Wenn Du viel in Fliesgewässern fischt, wo du viel an Steinen oder ähnlichen scheuerst, würde ich Dir die FireLine aber nicht empfehlen. Da dise nur ein 2-Schnur-Gepflecht ist, ist sie da nicht ganz so stabil. Aber wenn Du an einem See bist, oder vom Boot aus fischt wo nicht so viele Hürden zu bezwingen sind ist die Schnur echt Top. 

Ich habe es wie gesagt nicht Bereut auf Gelfecht umgestiegen zu sein. Dazu habe ich mir noch eine neue Rolle gekauft - eben die Cormoran Corcast - ich weiß, dass viele die Marke mit dem Vogel nicht mögen ... aber die Rolle find ich echt genial ... Läuft sehr sehr leicht, und hat nen schön großen Kopf wo man Werfen kann wie blöd ... echt super. 

Ein bekannter von mir, war von meiner Kombo gleich so fasziniert, dass er sich genau die gleiche gekauft hat, inkl. Rute  ... Er ist auch Topzufrieden


----------



## Marcus_BW (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hallo,

da Ihr mir alle so gut geholfen habt, möchte ich euch auch
nun kurz auflisten was ich mir nun alles gekauft habe.

Kommentare sind herzlich Willkommen!

*Zum Ansitzen, wie geplant:*
Daiwa Black Widow 3,6m/3lbs mit der Freilaufrolle
Daiwa Regal BRi 3500AB*
*Als Schnur, 30er Shimano Speedmaster Mono*


Zum Spinnen:
*Spro Premium Spin 50, L.: 2,40m, Wg.: 20-50g
Als Rolle eine Sänger Iron Claw X-Cel 3000
Schnur: 15er PowerPro Spectra-Line, gelb


Und dann eben noch jede Menge Zubehör, Wirbel, Haken,
Vorfächer aus CF, Stahl, Hard-Mono, Rutentasche, Blei und
was man alles braucht, sowie paar Köder und Posen.
Bin preislich voll im Budget geblieben und warte jetzt
gespannt auf die Lieferung.


Bei der Spinn-Rolle war ich mir zu Beginn nicht sicher, aber
laut Internet scheint die ok zu sein.


Gruß
Marcus


----------



## DerJoni (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

zum spinnen würd ich ne berkley lightning nehmen und ne spro passion 720 und dazu ne 0.25 mm mono ansonsten hört sich das ja gar nich so schlecht an


----------



## brandenburg (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Rat und Tipps*

Hallo mein lieber,

ich habe mal ein bischen im netz gesucht, und einen Interessanten Artikel gefunden der sich mit der Grundausrüstung auseinandersetzt. 

vielleicht hilft der das weiter:  

http://www.mein-biss.de/allgemein/angler-werden-2/grundausrustung

beste Grüße :vik:


----------

